# manual service portabl x-ray



## klim40 (29 مارس 2007)

اول مساهمة في هذا المنتدى العزيز


----------



## Biomedical (29 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخ الكريم ،

أولا نرحب بك معنا وشكرا لك على هذه المشاركة ، ونتطلع إلى المزيد من المواضيع مستقبلا إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## klim40 (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على التشجيع 
ساقوم بانزال كل الملفات التي عندي


----------



## nader12 (21 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه شيء جميل جدا و مشكور كثيرا كثيرا علي جهودك و نتمني منك المزيد 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mtc.eng (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amod (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على تقديم هذا الموضوع


----------



## klim40 (8 مايو 2007)

مشكورين على مروركم


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (11 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks very much , it is very good files


----------



## nader12 (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور كثيرا و جازاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم 

اود ان اطرح موضوع اريد ان اعرف عنه باسرع وقت و هوه (scaler ) اخر جهاز صنع و كل شي عنه 

اذا وجد اي شخص ممكن ان يفيدني بهل موضوع انا بكون ممنونلو و جازاكم الله كل خير لعمل الصالح


----------



## am_em (15 أغسطس 2007)

والله مجهود طيب 
الله يباركلك ويزيدك


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## طيرا (18 أغسطس 2007)

اريد معرفة معلومات عن جهاز المونيتور وكيية صيانتة وارجو الرد


----------



## السيوطى (22 أغسطس 2007)

_شكرا اخى فى الله وجزاك الله خيرا:77: _


----------



## experience_home (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## أبو الخليل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

لو بشوفكم أبوسكم ... ياخي وينكم من زمان.
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ، ونفع بنا وبكم الأمة.
اللهم اغفرلنا اجمعين.


----------



## klim40 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير على تشجيعكم 

صح رمضانكم


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx:1:


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks so much:33:


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*anual service portabl x-ray*

:14: مشكووووووور وما كصرت


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaanks:33:


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## مروان20 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## algreeeee7 (27 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووررر


----------



## كامل جرجيس (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله :
سؤالي:
لماذا لا يمكن أو يحذر من تشغيل بعض أجهزة الأشعه على المولدات الكهربائيه؟


----------



## سمير طايع (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hakim67 (22 مارس 2009)

*نشكرك الأخ الكريم ،
Thanks very much , it is very good files
ونتطلع إلى المزيد من المواضيع مستقبلا إن شاء الله .
تحياتي لك .
hakim67​*​


----------



## ahmed ezzat (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على المشاركة


----------



## ضبعة (4 أبريل 2009)

:56:مشكوووور على جهودك:56:


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولو هناك كتالوجات أخري يرجى التواصل في هذا الموضوع الهام

أبوعبدالله


----------



## element_h (14 مايو 2009)

thanks alot....:75::75::75:


----------



## كامل جرجيس (16 مايو 2009)

*ْ X-Ray*

لماذا لا ينصح بتشغيل اجهزة الأشعه على المولده الكهربائيه؟


----------



## klim40 (16 مايو 2009)

السؤال غير واضح ممكن توضح

الي نعرفه ان لكل جهاز اشعة مولد خاص به يعني مرتبط به مش حاجة مستقلة عنو
سلام


----------



## elbarsi (24 مايو 2009)

*تحيه عريضه*

الف شكر على المجهود الكبير نتمنى ليك التقدم


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

الله ..الله ...الله عـليــــــــــــــــــــك مشاركة قيمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الله يبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك فيــــــــــــــك ويجعـله صدقــــــــــــة جارية لك وتقبل كل معـاني الشكر والعـرفان


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ودائما للامام


----------



## محمد يس11 (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bme-fuad (2 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية ومشكور 
هذه الكاتلوجات من النادر نلقاها 
شكرا


----------



## yahya44 (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## فداء (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mohabd28eg (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

رزقك الله الجنة


----------



## haedar alrobae (19 فبراير 2011)

الففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

مساهمه رائعه وبدايه موفقه..


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي جهاز سونار chison600 لا يعمل حيث تتلف الفيوز دائما مع العلم ان خرج مصدر التيار 160فولت


----------



## نايف الخرج (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير على المعلومات الجميله والواضحه


----------



## samerwnos (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

جعلكم الله كتائبا للعلم ؛؛؛؛ ونورا يهدى الى الحق


----------



## mohammed ghazy (5 يناير 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## عوديوي (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه واتمنالك المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tamer osama (20 أبريل 2015)

والله ماشاء الله يا هندسه مشكور والشكر لى اصحاب المنتدى ايضا والله افتونى وكل المشاركيين وان شاء الله فى تقدم وشكر


----------

